# Benelli warranty dept.



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2014)

Any of you guys ever had to deal with them? If so what was your experience. I sat on hold for 30 minutes or so just to be forwarded to a voicemail box that promised to return my call by the end of business hours...... Well "this voicemail box is full at this time" is what i got........ I am hoping this is temporary since it is right at the end of duck seaon, but i wasn't very impressed.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to send my super Vinci off soon ima call when work slows down


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jan 29, 2014)

Robbie, I had to get them to replace a barrel.  Give me a shout.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2014)

Buy a new A5 or a Super X they dont brake. You need more maater sauce on your meat ball shooter.LOL/LOLLOL Thats right you do have a super X I guess  you are back to a real gun.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 30, 2014)

Experience: Yes

13 degree woody hole Jones county ga. Beaver hut, kent 1625fps 3.5in #2s I no longer shoot this load or brand. I slipped down under I went gun followed. Kicks highflyer full I no longer use this choke or any highflyer ported choke. I cleared the gun best I thought I could. First flight boom barrel exploded peeled like a banna peel. Rib cut my hand so bad it left a scar. Barrel swelled and 4ins just below the choke threads were gone. Hunt was over called benelli they said send the gun shells and barcodes on the ammo which I did. They also said if user error id be billed $800 for a new barrel. So $32 shipped to Italy from franklins of athen.  8 months not a word, then a phone call I could come get my gun. $18 shipping $20 transfer fee I recieved a brand new SBE2 and had to do another background check and all. Never heard back from benelli other then the mailed gun at the store. 

My conclusion Ice or sludge in ports of the tube made it blow when the trigger was pulled that morning here in Ga, my experience with the warranty and customer service was positive. This gun I had bought used from adventure outdoors and had 2 weeks before I destroyed it they did me right.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 30, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Experience: Yes
> 
> 13 degree woody hole Jones county ga. Beaver hut, kent 1625fps 3.5in #2s I no longer shoot this load or brand. I slipped down under I went gun followed. Kicks highflyer full I no longer use this choke or any highflyer ported choke. I cleared the gun best I thought I could. First flight boom barrel exploded peeled like a banna peel. Rib cut my hand so bad it left a scar. Barrel swelled and 4ins just below the choke threads were gone. Hunt was over called benelli they said send the gun shells and barcodes on the ammo which I did. They also said if user error id be billed $800 for a new barrel. So $32 shipped to Italy from franklins of athen.  8 months not a word, then a phone call I could come get my gun. $18 shipping $20 transfer fee I recieved a brand new SBE2 and had to do another background check and all. Never heard back from benelli other then the mailed gun at the store.
> 
> My conclusion Ice or sludge in ports of the tube made it blow when the trigger was pulled that morning here in Ga, my experience with the warranty and customer service was positive. This gun I had bought used from adventure outdoors and had 2 weeks before I destroyed it they did me right.



I hope my experience is that good with them pretty much same thing happened minus falling in the swamp. I just felt a bulge in mine


----------



## cfuller6 (Jan 30, 2014)

They've had my Bolt to my SBEII for a month and a half now.  They were easy to deal with on the phone but this lead time is ridiculous


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2014)

I used an 870 to pick up decoys way back when . Catch the decoy anchor line with the bead. Did not have a vented rib in those days. Ice had formed in the barrel. When I shot at a blue bill my barrel did tthe same thing. Good luck on your new barrel.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 30, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Buy a new A5 or a Super X they dont brake.



But they do.  Got a single shot SX3 to prove it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2014)

Darkwing Duck said:


> But they do.  Got a single shot SX3 to prove it.


I make my living fixing stuff. Anything you got will break Its just a matter of when.That goes for your car/truck ,boat, gun anything. That why you always take two guns with you when you hunt.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 30, 2014)

Amen killer. I bring my 870 and my 1100. Rnelson, they were great with my cousins barrel. The hanger came unsoldered during a hunt and they took care of it within 6 weeks. It was the off season when I sent it in though.

DB


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Feb 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I make my living fixing stuff. Anything you got will break Its just a matter of when.That goes for your car/truck ,boat, gun anything. That why you always take two guns with you when you hunt.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Feb 1, 2014)

What are you needing fixed not the Franchi i hope


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 1, 2014)

Millcreekfarms said:


> What are you needing fixed not the Franchi i hope



Yes but it is not an action flaw. It is a crappy hardware flaw. The two screws that hold on the recoil pad snapped off....... They are really cheap screws. It would be no problem for me to just buy some stainless screws and put them in but i have to get the broken off screws out some how first. If you have this gun i would take the time to replace them before you have this problem. My buddies did the same thing on the same day. The screws break and the recoil pad just falls off.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2014)

They are second to none.  I sent a franchi back a couple years ago that was beat up good and they sent me a brand new one, no questions asked. With that said I don't think the stoegers and franchis are the same quality of the benellis.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 2, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Yes but it is not an action flaw. It is a crappy hardware flaw. The two screws that hold on the recoil pad snapped off....... They are really cheap screws. It would be no problem for me to just buy some stainless screws and put them in but i have to get the broken off screws out some how first. If you have this gun i would take the time to replace them before you have this problem. My buddies did the same thing on the same day. The screws break and the recoil pad just falls off.


If you don't wana deal with them use a gun smith I no longer send anything back to gun manufacturers I take all mine to my gun smith


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> If you don't wana deal with them use a gun smith I no longer send anything back to gun manufacturers I take all mine to my gun smith



I have made a few calls to local gun shops trying to see who i can take it to. I am going to call on Monday.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been having mis fire issues with my nova. Just started happening this season after hundreds of rounds of flawless use so I am assuming the hammer spring is getting weak. I cleaned and used very light lube and the problem persists. It will misfire about 1 every 15 rounds. I sent an email and they sent me an RA form the next day. Good so far. I will update on how it works when I get something back. This gun has been dunked in altamaha and coastal impoundments a few times over the last few years and one time had the mag tube rust when I overlooked cleaning it after one trip so I can't really blame the gun for needing a little work.


----------



## Ytails (Feb 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Buy a new A5 or a Super X they dont brake. You need more maater sauce on your meat ball shooter.LOL/LOLLOL Thats right you do have a super X I guess  you are back to a real gun.[/QUO


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> I have been having mis fire issues with my nova. Just started happening this season after hundreds of rounds of flawless use so I am assuming the hammer spring is getting weak. I cleaned and used very light lube and the problem persists. It will misfire about 1 every 15 rounds. I sent an email and they sent me an RA form the next day. Good so far. I will update on how it works when I get something back. This gun has been dunked in altamaha and coastal impoundments a few times over the last few years and one time had the mag tube rust when I overlooked cleaning it after one trip so I can't really blame the gun for needing a little work.



Well good luck to you. I hope that in my case it was just the fact that duck season had just ended and it was like Black Friday at the warranty dept.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks ill change mine out


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 3, 2014)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Thanks ill change mine out



No problem. That is the only fault i have found.


----------

